# Unified Auditions



## Wolf (Dec 21, 2009)

I was just wondering if any other High School seniors were planning to go to the Unified Auditions in New York. I also thought it may be fun to try to meet up sometime. And also if there are any other members in the New York area who would be interested in getting together sometime.


----------



## avkid (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in New York City occasionally.

Next month is a good month for gatherings, as January is always painfully slow for those in the live event business.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

The auditions are January 30th and 31st I believe, all of mine are on the 30th


----------



## Footer (Dec 22, 2009)

For summerstock or for college's?


----------



## Wolf (Dec 22, 2009)

Footer said:


> For summerstock or for college's?



Sorry, College auditions


----------

